

Lightweight PostgreSQL deployments with Docker - kstaken
http://www.slideshare.net/jerome42/create-lightweight-docker-containers-with-buildroot

======
anon1685
Original article here:

[http://blog.docker.io/2013/06/create-light-weight-docker-
con...](http://blog.docker.io/2013/06/create-light-weight-docker-containers-
buildroot/)

If I'm not mistaken this was already posted not so long ago on HN. Why use
slideshare.net for something that's obviously not a slide deck?

